# Silent Water Bottle



## killertheturtle (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone know a good website I could get a silent water bottle? The metal clicker on my bunnies' water bottle has been waking me up and night and it driving me crazy. I cannot find any in local pet stores or pet sites I usually shop on.
Thanks


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Could you give them a bowl at night?

Tony wakes my son, and Clover sometimes wakes me, but Bo has a bowl.

Clover is funny.... *tick, tick, tick, tick*..... I know what you're going through.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 22, 2008)

*killertheturtle wrote: *


> Hello,
> Does anyone know a good website I could get a silent water bottle? The metal clicker on my bunnies' water bottle has been waking me up and night and it driving me crazy. I cannot find any in local pet stores or pet sites I usually shop on.
> Thanks


Good luck!  Before I started giving CJ a bowl (Which I have found out he prefers) I got my dad to mod the water bottle spout, he melted a ring of rubber into the end of the bottle spout and it even stopped leaking. I give up with bottles though and the only pets of ours now that have bottles is the Guinea Pig and everyone is happier.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 22, 2008)

This water bottle uses a brass valve to deliver the water, (no balls to go clicky-clack at night! LOL!) it's a little pricey...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14626

You can see photo's of the valve here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=14626&alt=/images/Categoryimages/alternate/alt_25452_34353.jpg

This is similar to the set up have for all my rabbits. It doesn't rely on a vaccum within the bottle to deliver the water, so no dirt gets sucked back into the bottle.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 22, 2008)

Personally I jsut prefer using a heavy crock for my bunnies water. Easier to clean, no leaking, and no noise.


----------



## killertheturtle (Oct 22, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Could you give them a bowl at night?
> 
> Tony wakes my son, and Clover sometimes wakes me, but Bo has a bowl.
> 
> Clover is funny.... *tick, tick, tick, tick*..... I know what you're going through.



I have been using a bowl at night. The only reason I don't like bowls for these buns (my flemish does great with a bowl) is because Rocket sheds so much that it is impossible to keep clean and they like to throw their toys in it (which would be fine, but they are on my carpet).
I think I will get that bottle that Blue Giants linked to.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 23, 2008)

*I have those bottles for my rats & I will get them for the buns, they're great! They're cheaper at http://www.leithpetwerks.com though.*


----------

